# Shy Christmas Fulus



## mtgibson (Dec 16, 2008)

I just purchased three juvenile Christmas Fulus. Hopefully I have one male and two females. I have them in a small 20 gallon tank - no room for a larger set up. They have been very shy since they were introduced to the new tank. They rarely come into the open and hide at the back bottom of the tank. It is set up with plenty of rock and hiding spots which clearly they like.

Will these guys come out of their shell? The tank is small so I am reluctant to buy other fish, but are there some that would do ok with them and maybe act as dithers?

Thanks for the advise. BTW the levels are doing well and aside from the hiding they seem healthy. They are eating etc.

Thanks again - Melissa


----------



## mtgibson (Dec 16, 2008)

The fulus seem to be doing better. The male is coloring up very well and chasing the females. Any suggestions though would be appreciated as I am brand new to cichlids. If their recent behavior is any indication these will be really interesting fish to have around.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi
Ther fishes when getting e new home oftenly behave like yu described, yu may try another very different species of vics with them as H.sp"rockribensis" or H.latifasciatus or any other species that clearly differs in body shape and color.
xris


----------

